# What breeds have you handled/owned?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just because i'm nosy 

What breeds have you owned and handled in the ring - past and present? Have you always stuck with the same breed, or same sorts of breeds, or have you handled a variety?

It's amazing when reading up on breeders websites how many different breeds some people have been involved in over the years, I would like to have a go with a few different breeds - I have started out in Manchester Terriers but will almost certainly move away from them in the next couple of years, small dogs and terriers aren't for me, ideally I would like to start my own showing career in Borzois or Great Danes, but I am also quite interested in Russian Black Terriers, definitely keeping them in mind for the future.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I've stuck with my Samis, for 20 something years, so far. I have dabbled in Shibas, handling for a couple of people but not very often.
I think that when I'm too dis-com-nackerated to have Samis, I'll downsize to a smaller spitz breed but not show :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Born to Boogie said:


> I've stuck with my Samis, for 20 something years, so far. I have dabbled in Shibas, handling for a couple of people but not very often.
> I think that when I'm too dis-com-nackerated to have Samis, I'll downsize to a smaller spitz breed but not show :thumbup:


ahh I love Samoyeds! There's a couple of them at my local ringcraft, very nice looking dogs 

When i'm too old and geriatric for big dogs, i'd like a Japanese Spitz, they're not my 'usual' type of dog (ie big and slobbery!) but there's something about them I really really like


----------



## Doll (Jan 21, 2012)

GSD and Great Danes 

GSD was more agility than show. I had them for over 10 years over 20 years ago and then I got into Danes but more as pets to start with and then showing over the last 4. 

I have a mantle in the show ring and they are really new as of 2007. I like being different cos there isnt that many mantles out there being shown and when I see one I encourage them to show him or her. 

I have a son that shows the Danes but only recently has he gotten into it and loves it. I'm hoping that continues.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

We've not actually got as far as a show yet but I'm hoping to show one (possibly both) of our whippet boys this year.

I think we'll always have whippets but I'd also quite like to diversify into some of the other hounds, mainly either Ibizans or Pharaohs. Obviously that's dependent on them being suitable for us as a breed.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Doll said:


> GSD and Great Danes
> 
> GSD was more agility than show. I had them for over 10 years over 20 years ago and then I got into Danes but more as pets to start with and then showing over the last 4.
> 
> ...


I've just started showing my mantle


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Just Poms in a ring


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I usually handle whippets and italian greyhounds these days but have shown both show and ex racing greyhounds, my irish setter and I also show 2 english pointers and sometimes run a 3rd for his owner. I also handled a westie for a woman who had 2 in a class and was let down by her handler.


Oh I have forgotten Marius the brick oops DDB who I handled once when his owner had 2 through to best of breed that was so funny he nearly pulled me over even though he knew me. Just after handing him back to his owner I was waiting to take Buck into the ring who just happens to be the same colour when the DDB judge walked past. He looked at Buck laughed and said your dog has shrunken then said talk about going from one extreme to the other as Marius is very big even for a DDB.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just the flatcoat and Lab, although I may diversify slightly in the future, I can't see me going beyond gundogs. I like the free stacking breeds, I can't be doing with all the placing of feet and holding tails out. I also don't like to groom a dog to death, I don't mind a bit of tidying up but can't be bothered with hours of combing/brushing, shaving etc. Life's too short!!


----------



## queeniefarie (Jan 2, 2013)

Irish Setters and Pointers (English).


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I handled an Afghan hound many many years ago


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Doll said:


> GSD and Great Danes
> 
> GSD was more agility than show. I had them for over 10 years over 20 years ago and then I got into Danes but more as pets to start with and then showing over the last 4.
> 
> ...


ahhh that's super! I LOVE Danes, I have wanted one since I was 6 years old, one of the first books I read/owned was about a Great Dane and ever since then i've been totally in love with them, never had the chance to own one yet but one day I will 

Best of luck to you in the show ring, Mantles are gorgeous, they definitely deserve their place in the ring 



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Just the flatcoat and Lab, although I may diversify slightly in the future, I can't see me going beyond gundogs. I like the free stacking breeds, I can't be doing with all the placing of feet and holding tails out. I also don't like to groom a dog to death, I don't mind a bit of tidying up but can't be bothered with hours of combing/brushing, shaving etc. Life's too short!!


Yeah, I prefer maintenance free show dogs! I couldn't think of anything worse than spending hours and hours before a show doing grooming and bathing and trimming..... so i've decided to opt for a very hairy dog  :confused5: :crazy: but luckily not something that requires too much 'styling', just a bit of tidying. But that's the maximum I would ever want to do, otherwise it's like you - short coated, low maintenance breeds, something I can just walk straight into the ring with! Like Mabel, all we need to do for coat prep is wipe her down with a baby wipe to give her coat a nice shine, then we're ready to go! It's just about getting the ears right with a Manchester, that is 10 times more stressful than grooming and exactly why I probably wouldn't show another Manchester - the amount of sleep i've lost over those ears is unbelievable!



rona said:


> I handled an Afghan hound many many years ago


ahh wow, I couldn't imagine you with an Afghan! Was it your own dog or did you just handle it on behalf of someone else?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Owned and showed Labs/Goldies and GSP


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

owned and handled roughs for years  also shown a sheltie, briard and a sammie


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Only owned and exhibited Long Coat Chihuahuas


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> ahh wow, I couldn't imagine you with an Afghan! Was it your own dog or did you just handle it on behalf of someone else?


My then next door neighbour bred and showed Afghans. They were at a disadvantage because they were an old couple who couldn't move very fast, Afghans really need to be "moved" to show at their best.

I didn't do it for long, couldn't stand the back biting, cheating and arse licking.

Exercised them for the couple for several years though


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

rona said:


> My then next door neighbour bred and showed Afghans. They were at a disadvantage because they were an old couple who couldn't move very fast, Afghans really need to be "moved" to show at their best.
> 
> I didn't do it for long, couldn't stand the back biting, cheating and arse licking.
> 
> Exercised them for the couple for several years though


This is why I show my friend pointers for her not because she is old but her ankle was smashed in an accident 2 years ago and she still struggles to run fast enough to show them. The younger one is not so bad as she doesn't go so quick but the older one really has to move out fast to show herslf off properly.


----------



## Doll (Jan 21, 2012)

912142 said:


> I've just started showing my mantle


I wonder if we have met then. Wee woman red hair. Pic of my mantle on profile. Bet we have LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## W33 Courtz (Mar 18, 2013)

I show chihuahuas and did show a whippet we had Love going to shows meeting all different breeds of dogs and people and you make a lot of friends:001_smile:


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Used to take my GR's in the ring when she was still a puppy.

I take my JRT's into fun shows - one of them won best JRT and one came last in it. We thought we were going to be the only entrants but two last minute JRT's came in. SFHHSNDIDBARRR I believe that's what I hissed through my teeth.


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

Beagles and Bassets for the show ring. I also judge Beagles at the moment. 

I've grown up with rescues most of my life but have been handling dogs for the past 6 or so years. 

I've handled in the YKC Stakes but realised I'm better at teaching how to handle rather than handling myself. Ironic really...


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Mark Walden said:


> Beagles and Bassets for the show ring. I also judge Beagles at the moment.
> 
> I've grown up with rescues most of my life but have been handling dogs for the past 6 or so years.
> 
> I've handled in the YKC Stakes but realised I'm better at teaching how to handle rather than handling myself. Ironic really...


Oh I live across the road from 2 lovely nedlaw beagles.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Doll said:


> GSD and Great Danes
> 
> GSD was more agility than show. I had them for over 10 years over 20 years ago and then I got into Danes but more as pets to start with and then showing over the last 4.
> 
> ...


What's your mantles name? I have started showing my mantle - maybe we have bumped into each other!


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

moonviolet said:


> Oh I live across the road from 2 lovely nedlaw beagles.


Oh really? Yeah we get one or two here. Nedlaw is our Affix. Usually beagles I come across in the public they are either bred by a breeder I know well or they've been rescued from us via. Beagle Welfare.

The beagle world is very small, unless you get puppy farmers, sadly there are a lot of those too.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Just English springers at the moment but think my next dog will be one that does not need a lot of time spent grooming...


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Have owned and shown goldens and tollers. Have handled lots of tollers! Also whippet and GSD's (now they are hard work to show!) plus a few breeds where owners have had two in the line up and needed an extra handler.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Mark Walden said:


> Oh really? Yeah we get one or two here. Nedlaw is our Affix. Usually beagles I come across in the public they are either bred by a breeder I know well or they've been rescued from us via. Beagle Welfare.
> 
> The beagle world is very small, unless you get puppy farmers, sadly there are a lot of those too.


I aim to own a beagle one day, i have wanted one ever since i was little


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Mark Walden said:


> Oh really? Yeah we get one or two here. *Nedlaw is our Affix*. Usually beagles I come across in the public they are either bred by a breeder I know well or they've been rescued from us via. Beagle Welfare.
> 
> The beagle world is very small, unless you get puppy farmers, sadly there are a lot of those too.


I'd put 2 and 2 together and that's why I mentioned it.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have lebrador for past 1 year. They are very sensitive dog . This dog is very easy to handle.


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

Started off with Lurchers which I won Supreme Champion at Detling. Now I show Deerhounds and Whippets. I have handled Irish Wolfhounds, Greyhounds, Saluki, for other people. I love handling and showing.


----------

